# Wife's HD 20 ga.!



## NYH1 (May 3, 2011)

It's a Remington 870 Jr. Model 20 ga. It has the short 12" length of pull stock, 18.5" vent rib barrel with the Remchoke System, currently using imp. cyl. choke tube. This little shotgun is really nice for a small shooter. It's smaller then Remington's 870 Youth Model 20 ga. (13" LOP, 21" barrel). I'm also going to add a tritium front bead sight and that should pretty much be it. She shoots it really well with light shot shells as well as #3 buckshot. The more she uses it the better she gets with it!

I'm setting up my 11-87 12 ga. pretty much the same way. 

Nice handy size scattergun!






Wilson Combat 2 round magazine extension.





Tac Star 4 round sidesaddle.





Wilson Combat jumbo head safety. Pic didn't come out to well.





It's not a fully decked out tactical/tacticool shotgun. Just a KISS shotgun that works great!


----------



## cuttingintime (May 6, 2011)

Simple, practical, and cost effective. We often get caught up in the newest high tech gizmo, glad to see KISS approach. ROLL TIDE !!!


----------



## deeker (May 6, 2011)

It looks great!!

Mossberg now makes several tactical shotguns for home and Military and Law enforcement.

From the 12ga to the .410 bore.

I really like Remington. But, I prefer the top tang safety of the Mossberg.


----------



## indiansprings (May 6, 2011)

It's the same shotgun I started my oldest son out with about 8 years ago, he has used the chit out of that little gun, he has beat the living hell out of it and it has never failed him. That gun and the hunt he's had with his beagle will forever be etched in his mind.

You made a great choice for your wife, don't over do it and have her shoot heavy loads practicing, use the light dove loads so she won't develop a flinch.


----------



## DANOAM (May 9, 2011)

deeker said:


> It looks great!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Remington. But, I prefer the top tang safety of the Mossberg.


 
If they made an 870 with a tang safety, I would be a happy man. My favorite shotgun is my 20ga 870 special field. It does everything I want. I've got a couple 12Ga but, I just get beat up by them. I can shoot the 20 all day.


----------

